# Sliced pork belly



## Mofatguy (Jul 28, 2019)

Hey everyone.
Been seeing questions from people on different places on here and the net asking what to do with pork belly that has already been sliced. How can they make bacon oit of it?

DON'T!!!!

Just sprinkle on a little salt and pan fry like regular bacon. It's fantastic! 
Just recently had a small hog butchered and this piece of belly I sliced up fresh. Every bit as good as bacon IMHO.
Oh, those are fresh baby potatoes that have been boiled skin on. Put in fridge and every morning peel the skin, cube, salt and pepper, fry in bacon or sausage grease seasoning with s&p and you got good eats! 
Only thing on this plate that didn't come off the farm fresh was the piggy.


----------



## bill ace 350 (Jul 28, 2019)

I do the same with leftover salt potatoes. I slice instead of cube, but they sure make great home fries.


----------

